# Pipino sotto chiave



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2014)

Mi sono svegliata all'alba praticamente.
Avevo caldo. E poi freddo. E poi i tappi nelle orecchie mi davano fastidio, ma se li avessi tolti avrei sentito il ron ron da diesel ingolfato dei 500 gatti che mi dormivano addosso.
Anzi. CI dormivano addosso perchè anche Mattia era sommerso.
Mi sono alzata e strascicando come un ubriaca mi sono rotolata in cucina per la tripla dose di caffè. Poi mi sono traslata come una mummia sul terrazzo e ho cominciato l'ispezione fiori della domenica mattina scoprendo che le mie fantastiche carnivore curate con tanto amore e affetto erano state completamente mangiate.
Dai gatti ovvio. 

Mezz'ora dopo è arrivato anche mattia e  vedendolo con i capelli tutti ritti in testa. la faccia stropicciata di sonno. Quelle labbra che ha ancora imbronciate per il risveglio...(Mattia ha bellissime labbra carnose e una bocca grande. E' una delizia baciarlo. E farsi baciare.).
Insomma. Nonostante il pigiama a righe di cotone da tris nonno mi è scattato il trip soffocottaro.
-Mattia...-Flap flap
-.......mmm.....-
E intanto mi sono avvicinata con il passo della panterona da letto. -Mi è venuta voglia di qualcosa di buono...-ho sussurrato sempre facendo flap flap.
Lui mi ha guardata grattandosi la testa - Hai il momento porno?-
-Esatto...- e ho allungato una mano verso i pantaloni, che lui ha fermato -Ennò dai...mi sono appena svegliato...- ha mugugnato
-Guarda che voglio farti un soffocotto non morderti l'uccello a sangue piantandoti una sveglia nel culo.-
-TEBE! Ma come parli?-
Ho chiuso la bocca, ricomponendo la mia aria da Bambi -Hai ragione ma mi fai partire a mina quando dai certe risposte. Sei l'unico uomo che ho conosciuto che dice no ad un soffocotto gratis. Così. Ci sono uomini che farebbero la firma ad avere vicino una donna ancora sessualmente attiva e con la voglia di fare e sperimentare e poi tu tutto così ritegnoso e goretto mi arrapi un sacco, che voglio dire c'hai pure la panza e io sono una figa quindi potrei avere il tartarugato da spupazzarmi e invece sono con il napulè che lo tiene sottochiave. Eddai tirati giù sti pantaloni...faccio una cosa veloce. Ho visto su yoporn una nuova tecnica e volevo sperimentarla.-
-Madonna quanto parli stamattina...Mi stai rintronando...-
-Fammi tacere allora!!!-
-Sei sicura di non stare diventando erotomane?-
-Quanto è che non ti faccio un soffocotto?-
-Ma che ne so...-
-Appunto. Non te lo ricordi. Te lo dico io. Esattamente 24 giorni fa. Quando per grazia divina mi hai dato il pipino. 24 giorni Mattia. Venti. Quattro. Ti sto chiedendo qualcosa che sono 24 giorni che non mi dai. Direi che se fossi stata erotomane tu eri già in ospedale ucciso a colpi di vibratore.-
-Tu sei troppo aggressiva...Troppo alpha...-
-Eh? Ma se sono tutta pucciosa e tenerosa!-
-Dai fai il caffè, che se lo fai buono magari ti do due colpi dopo.-
:unhappy:

Inutile dire che il mio ormone si è azzerato completamente .
Non so nemmeno perchè sto scrivendp sta pagina ma...è tutto il giorno che ci penso.
Perchè mi sono leggermente offesa con Mattia.
Stranamente ha capito e stasera mi ha invitata al cinema e mentre aspettavamo che il film iniziasse sono entrata in una profumeria e ho comprato un bellissimo ombretto azzurro scuro polvere super brillantinato, che anche Moira Orfei giudicherebbe "troppo".
Me lo ha pagato lui e poi abbiamo passeggiato mano nella mano a guardare altre vetrine.

Che dire.
Boh.
Mi farò una canna e andrò a dormire.
In bianco.
Di pipino nemmeno a parlarne.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Aprile 2014)

Mattia è un genio! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9889 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è un genio! :rotfl:


Vai. Aff. Culo.
Invormito.

A proposito. Tutto bene il circovtogni che hai nelle mutande?
Funziona?
É caduto?
Mummificato?
Biforcato?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9899 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai. Aff. Culo.
> Invormito.
> 
> A proposito. Tutto bene il circovtogni che hai nelle mutande?
> ...


temo che Mattia sia l'unico che sa tenerti testa ma a proposito come è andata con il fedele ? Hai scritto e non ho letto? :smile:Ciao


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9899 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai. Aff. Culo.
> Invormito.
> 
> A proposito. Tutto bene il circovtogni che hai nelle mutande?
> ...


Lo sai, è proprietà privata!  Comunque non è caduto e non abbiamo notato modifiche di prestazione. Giusto una defiance emozionale. Di entrambi, in verità. 

Vuoi dettagli più succulenti? Che ne so?! Vuoi sapere com'è andata sabato sera in motel o quando sono usurati i sedili dell Touran?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9889 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è un genio! :rotfl:


 quoto!
I due colpi sono stati grandi! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2014)

Che marca è l'ombretto?


----------

